# Arabian Rescue Mission



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I had actually attempted to post a thread in the North Eastern States section about a couple dozen of horses up for adoption in Westmoreland Fairgrounds in Pennsylvania. KDKA news in Pittsburgh reported on the horses (Of what I saw just _today_) I had thought it was old news and deleted the thread, but apparently not. 40 quarter horses are up for adoption in the Pittsburgh area.

Cheers!

Moderators: If you want to move this post to the NE section, be my guest! 

http://www.arabianrescuemission.org/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've looked into adoption/rescue missions before ... It is not for me. Which is rather sad, the rules and regs are over the top. IMO

Like checking up on the horse day or night, I told them around my farm that might get someone shot. (if they came in my barn at night without calling.)

They didn't think that was out of line ... :dunno: 

I wish them well and hope they find folks to take one in, on their rules.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank goodness you guys are talking about horses, I felt a rant coming on when I read the thread title:ignore:.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Thank goodness you guys are talking about horses, I felt a rant coming on when I read the thread title:ignore:.


Now that made me LOL!

Thanks for the smile!


----------

